# Meeting other people and dogs on walks



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi 

Floyd is now 18 weeks and loves to meet other dogs and people out on walks. I obviously want him to be able to socialise well with other dogs and to meet other people, but i am aware there are some who don't want an over excited puppy jumping all over them or their dogs. We are working on the 'leave' command and trying to get him to walk past some people and dogs, but the minute he spots ayone he is pulling at his lead and lunging at them when they walk past. I have to say i get embarrassed as they must thing i'm useless at controlling him (hmmm..!)

Anyway, if anyone has any advice on what we can try to do so that we can at least walk past a couple of people normally when out, that would be appreciated!
Thanks 
Fiona


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

HI FIONA
YEP HAVIN SAME PROBLEM, PURDEY THINKS EVERYONE ONE IS THERE TO SPEAK AND FUSS HER  SOME PEOPLE JUST DON'T WANT TO KNOW. ANYWAY LIKE YOU WORKIN ON THE LEAVE COMMAND AND 7/10 TIMES WORKS BUT NOT ALWAYS. AGH!!!!!!!
FRUSTRATING ISN'T IT.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Very frustrating yes! I'm comforting myself with the fact that he is only 18 weeks and is still just learning!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Fiona, 
We have the same issue with Kian and he's 6 months. He just wants to play. I personally think as they get older they can sense when a nother dog is approachable. In the meantime what I usually do now is keep Kian behind me and I approach the other dog first and let it greet me. Once Kian sees me with the other dog he somewhat (I use that term loosely) calms down. It seems to work on most introductions.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Fiona
Not sure I can be any help here. Catan is now 8 months and is still jumping up on everyone he meets. Generally I just let the dogs do what they will. If people don't want there dogs interacting with other dogs they will usually steer away from you. Any interaction with other dogs is good for a puppy. Sometimes I even went way out of my way to make sure our path crossed with another dog. As for people that's tougher. I will try to stand on the leash so he can't jump. I always warn people who try to aproach him that he will jump into there face. Some will back away and some will come at him anyway. They're always surprised when he gets his nose to their mouth - but it happens everytime I don't have the leash under my foot.

So, I'm still looking for a solution to the jumping in your face. I really think it's a Vizsla thing. While researching this breed I met with several breeders and met about a dozen Vizslas. Most of them jumped in your face. We actually commented on this after leaving one house that had four V's. We vowed never to let our V jump up. Best layed plans!


----------

